# Pensacola Beach Marina Red Snapper Tournament Standings



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Final Results! 

More info can be found at redsnappertournament.com.

Overall
1st Ricky Jones / Steel Hooked 26.5
2nd Clifford Jones / Luck E Strike 23.8
3rd Tyler Schmidt / Reel Eazy 23.6
4th Joann Hargrove / Kingscape 23.4
5th Cameron Smith / Private 22.1

Daily
June 1 Daryl Lynchard / Private Boat 17.3
June 2 Cameron Smith / Private Boat 22.1
June 3 Ben Lively / Lively One II 20.9
June 4 Shawn Pattee / Hot Spots - Matt 18.4
June 5 Tom Payne / Entertainer 18.9
June 6 Joe Denmon / Reel Eazy 15.9
June 7 Nick McLeod / Renegade 20.8
June 8 Clifford Jones / Luck E Strike 23.8
June 9 Bill Parsons / Entertainer 16. 3
June 10 Brett Rakestraw / Total Package 17.1

Kayak
1st Dustin Service 15.9
2nd Dustin Service 15.1
2nd Dustin Service 14.6


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

*Tournament Updates?*

................


----------

